# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Кристаллография и Веды: точки соприкосновения. Фёдор Водолазский (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Выступление на конференции в Екатеринбурге в августе 2019 года

докладчик - кандидат технических наук

https://youtu.be/lGDDxbRVFgI

----------


## Александр Н

Отличная попытка объяснить реальность. Благодарю!

----------

